# One rescue became two...



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

So those of you that read my earlier post know that I went to get a feeder girl today. Short story is that I ended up with two very little babies. I'll post all about it on the rant forum, I'll tell you now that it's gonna be a long, long post. Now the older of the two we've named Mica, like the rock but pronounced Mee-kah, she's about four weeks old and is a split cap but doesn't have any other markings. The second baby is a blue hood with a odd stripe down her back, she's not as socialized so getting a photo of her will have to wait a few days till she gets a bit more comfortable with me. Her name is Violet. They're both gorgeous and very sweet. The below photo is Mica eating some broccoli. I'll post the link to the video I took of them. Now if you'll give me a bit I'll tell you how I ended up with these two precious babies. Mica and Violet: http://youtu.be/Z_h5UIMzyUQ


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow Mica is gorgeous! I'm shocked that such a pretty lady was in the feeder bin. I'm sure little Violet is just as beautiful. My first rat was a blue hooded  I have a soft spot for blues. Good luck with them and congrats!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks, I'm still a bit drained from this whole ordeal but I'm so glad I took them away from that place. It was quite literally rat Hades. They're both still a bit timid, Violet more so than Mica but they both came out and explored the cage a bit. I just got home, the pet store close to home was out of young rat food so I had to drive to petsmart, a twenty minute drive and pick up some things for them along with the food because the cage was bare as its a spare. I did get some pictures of Violet though! She's such a sweet little thing, timid and skittish but she's fearless. Little booger jumped out of the cage and spent six minutes exploring under my coffee table then shot out and spent twenty minutes under my couch! I had to lure her out with a can of tuna. Here's Violet, the streak down her back isn't a streak but more like a ink blot and it breaks only to resume at the base of her tail. Just out of curiosity, are they high white? Mica only has a split cap and no other markings.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

The grey one is a hooded. No visible high white markings. Split cap is often a high white gene because it involves a blaze.

I have two "high white" rats right now. Both have beautiful blazes. Try not to panic too much, megacolon can definitely happen, but if you worry constantly about it, you won't be able to enjoy your rats. Keep your eyes peeled for symptoms but try not to worry overly about it.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh good! Thank you, I feel a bit better now. Mica is about four weeks and Violet right at three, she should still be nursing/getting weaned, not taken from moma and dumped in with a menagerie of madness. I'll be getting some kitten milk for the both of them as a treat to go along with their oxbow and dry mix. They'll get some other high protein foods, scrambled eggs and beef liver etc., till they get a bit bigger.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

IF, and it's a pretty big if, they were to have early onset, which is the most common, they would display massive bloating around the time of weaning and failure to thrive before that. Once you pass a few weeks from weaning you are clear for a while. Late onset can happen but is uncommon, and much easier to treat- early onset is always fatal, and sometimes late onset can be managed.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey-fay, I think I read somewhere you were worried they could be pregnant. It's impossible at four weeks and unlikely at five. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Kinsey said:


> IF, and it's a pretty big if, they were to have early onset, which is the most common, they would display massive bloating around the time of weaning and failure to thrive before that. Once you pass a few weeks from weaning you are clear for a while. Late onset can happen but is uncommon, and much easier to treat- early onset is always fatal, and sometimes late onset can be managed.


Neither are bloated, they eat good and poo regularly. They're active too, mostly at night when it's quiet. Thank you, you've really eased my mind.



nanashi7 said:


> Hey-fay, I think I read somewhere you were worried they could be pregnant. It's impossible at four weeks and unlikely at five.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh man that's a huge relief. I fell in love with these two from the moment the associate plopped them in my hands and I was so afraid that they were pregnant and wouldn't make it through birthing.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Cute!!!!!! Amazingly cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

